# Driverless-Car Hub Michigan’s New Motor City: Ann Arbor



## Jeff Black (Jul 6, 2017)

ANN ARBOR, Mich. - As the world looks ahead to a future of interconnected, self-driving cars, this college town 40 miles west of Detroit has emerged as a one-of-a-kind, living laboratory for the technologies that will pave the way.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/09/...-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

After a few months of reality, the question for Ann Arbor will be do the costs associated with allowing SDCs outweigh the "amazing" benefits glowingly publicized by Uber. Other cities have found Uber's rosy promises had little validity or never manifested.


----------



## Jeff Black (Jul 6, 2017)

Maven said:


> After a few months of reality, the question for Ann Arbor will be do the costs associated with allowing SDCs outweigh the "amazing" benefits glowingly publicized by Uber. Other cities have found Uber's rosy promises had little validity or never manifested.


Like global warming SDC will take on a life of its own becoming a business
few will walk away from.

Whether u agree to the reasons of Global Warming it's become a multi billion dollar worldwide industry with a future

SDC: It's not the reality, it's the perception that anything employing A.I. without human inputs is the future.
And if you're rich, you demand to be associated with the future and will pay for the privilege. A Fruitful investment for the patient long term invester


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

money factor always takes prec·e·dence over the human factor


----------

